# Spaghetti sandwich



## GeorgiaXplant (May 18, 2014)

Did I just invent it or did somebody beat me to it? Now, I haven't had one because I only just thought of it, but why not a spaghetti sandwich? Heated up leftover spaghetti (and throw on some halved meatballs if you have some) with a slice of mozzarella on warm garlic bread. Why not?


----------



## Kaya (May 18, 2014)

I don't think I would wanta  sammich out of it, but I do love me some pan fried left over spaghetti. Which is what I am having for dinner tonight


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (May 18, 2014)

Fried spaghetti? That might be interesting. Never tried it. I'm gonna Google it.

Fried bologna, now that's a whole 'nuther story. I haven't had fried bologna in years and years.


----------



## Kaya (May 18, 2014)

Fried bologna is the only way I will eat it. And fried BURNT hot dogs.
Sghetti....just dump the noodles and meatsauce in a pan with a smidge of butter and fry it up like you would hashbrowns. Yum!


----------



## Kaya (May 18, 2014)

Another yummy is fried green beans. A bit of butter or smart balance. Add some lean bacon until crisp, remove, add onions til tender, remove. Dump in drained french cut green beans and fry, when nice and golden, dump back in the onions and bacon. Yummy.


----------



## Meanderer (May 18, 2014)

All seriousness aside....the Spaghetti Sandwich was invented by Leonardo Ditalini in 1488, on his lunch break. 

View attachment 6770


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (May 18, 2014)

Fess up, Meanderer. You just drew that now to make me feel like I didn't have an original idea. Shame on you!

I did Google fried spaghetti and found lots and lots of recipes, some with sauce, some without. Yum. That's something I'm gonna try one evening when the family is gone because heaven knows they won't eat much of anything, especially if it's good and most especially if it doesn't come in a paper sack with a fast-food logo plastered on the side of it!

And absolutely yes to the green beans!


----------



## Meanderer (May 18, 2014)

Yeah, you're right!  I  would think every spaghetti sandwich is an original. I think the secret would be in the bread or roll. Fresh, warm or toasted lightly, garlic Italian.  I think even Elvis missed this one.


----------

